# Removing Stock Blaupunkt Radio 2004 GTO



## Jondeleon94 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, I tried removing my stock Blaupunkt radio syste, that came with my car, but as i removed it, the fuel gauge, speedometer, and traction control all werent working? Does anybody know why that happened right after i disconnected my stock radio?


----------



## jwb5858 (Aug 31, 2013)

I removed mine to wire up a bluetooth module and don't recall any connectors back there that could have have come loose. That however would be where I would start. Also check the wiring harness behind the glovebox on the right. It's been known to rub on the metal brace and cause a short.
Good luck.


----------



## Jondeleon94 (Sep 6, 2013)

I went to the dealership and they said that there is a module inside of the Radio system that is connected to the speedometer, traction control, and fuel guage? Was he just talking out of his ass ?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you disconnect the battery when you pulled the unit out? And check the BCM wires as jwb5858 suggested.


----------

